

How Google is deleterious to the semantic web - StavrosK
http://blog.stochastictechnologies.com/google-and-the-semantic-web

======
muyyatin
Google's use of this structured markup also gives the designer more control
over their appearance in search results.

Adding more relevant information to the results could also increase traffic.

~~~
StavrosK
It depends on the type of business you run. E.g., for newspapers, it can be
argued that Google brings traffic to them, if they only publish a summary. For
place pages, it's basically destroying the sites, as Google provides almost
all the info (including reviews/stars).

~~~
jerf
So what? The best competitor is winning and that's a problem because....?

~~~
StavrosK
Because it's not a competitor. They win with _your_ data. When you're gone,
everyone loses.

